# ***USRT Presents: Billet 20v Coolant Y-Pipe***



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Today, we present the first of many bulletproof cooling products designed and produced by USRT.

This piece replaces OEM part: 1J0122109AQ. Sitting next to the timing belt area under the coolant expansion ball, it connects three parts of the coolant system together on the transverse 20v 1.8T engine.

The original plastic pipe tends to fail via a hairline crack at the seam where the Y splits off. At the most inopportune time, hot pressurized coolant will spew all over the top of the engine and coolant pressure will drop. The low coolant light will eventually pop up in the dash cluster as engine temperature creeps towards the red zone. In most cases, this story ends with a tow truck, ruined plans, and wasted money at the local repair shop.







*Introductory pricing of $55 !
Purchase Here*

USRT has designed a failure proof aluminum copy of the OEM part. -a drop-in OEM fitting part that requires no modifications or alterations to the car. CNC’d from 6061-T6 aluminum and CNC milled, each Y-Pipe is then anodized for long lasting beauty.

Reuse OEM hoses and clamps or attach to silicone hose. To install, follow the directions in the Bentley or follow our fully illustrated install guide.

*Installation:*
Done easily in less than 30 minutes
Common tools required

*Fits:*
1999 - 2006 Audi TT mk1 (AWP/AUM/AUQ/ARY)
1996 - 2003 Audi A3 mk1 (AGU/ARZ/ARX/AUM/AJQ/APP/ARY/AUQ)
2000 - 2006 VW Golf/ GTI/ Jetta/ Bora mk1 (AUM/AUQ/AGU/AWD/AWP/AWW)
1999 - 2006 SEAT León mk1 (AJQ/APP/ARY/AUQ/AMK)
-any other model that calls for PN: 1J0122109AQ

A limited number of Y-Pipes with a -8AN fitting welded to the turbo coolant port are available. Please contact USRT if you are interested in the AN version. If you would like a different AN configuration made please let us know and we’ll make it happen.


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

Are these still available or sold already?


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this available or sold already??


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this available or sold already??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

100% still available


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone get this installed yet? Any pictures or initial reviews?


----------



## OpenYourSoul610 (Sep 11, 2013)

nobodys here dude. this place is beat a.f.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

OpenYourSoul610 said:


> nobodys here dude. this place is beat a.f.....


I know, but just covering all the bases for all the platforms this fits on.

:thumbup:


----------

